# Highest Ranked French LVL III Decoy is coming!!



## Craig Wood (Dec 9, 2008)

We are pleased to announce that the PennsWoods Ring Club Meyersdale, PA will be hosting Jimmy Vanhove French LVL III (currently highest ranked decoy in France) for a Decoy Seminar from Oct 22-25
For additional information contact:
Rick Rutt:
[email protected]


To see Jimmy working his craft click on
DailyMotion:
http://www.dailymotion.com/user/arfvids/video/xambu3_jimmy-vanhove-groupe-3-1st-selectif_animals
or
YouTube:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmAL0FDjYfE


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

OHHHH YA!! Check out the Baton work! I bet he can do it just as well with his left hand!

Efficiency of motion, smooth and superb balance. The man is at the top of his game.

Time for some clubs to "pay the freight" and get your decoys to this seminar!!! Now THAT would be money well spent.


----------



## Richard Rutt (May 14, 2009)

> OHHHH YA!! Check out the Baton work! I bet he can do it just as well with his left hand!
> 
> Efficiency of motion, smooth and superb balance. The man is at the top of his game.
> 
> Time for some clubs to "pay the freight" and get your decoys to this seminar!!! Now THAT would be money well spent.


Actually Tim, as we always do, there is no cost for this seminar, other than your own cost of transportation and lodging and there are 2 or 3 spots still available. We are just trying to raise the level of the Sport, and get more people involved. This will also be a great introduction into the skills that will be required to pass our upcoming decoy formation. More info on that to follow soon.


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

No cost for the opportunity to learn from the best. Forget the fact that there will be other decoys there that are also some of the best. How could anybody pass that up??!!

Good job Richard! You guys ROCK!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

It is under 200 to fly roundtrip. Going to have to consider going. I encourage anyone that wants to decoy to go, so I can make fun of you, and vice versa.

I am considering taking the dog, it would be good for him to set some work in.


----------



## Craig Wood (Dec 9, 2008)

Jeff

Look fwd to meeting you.
I will be there with my bitches.
YO YO YO
You bring some good TexMex and I will give you a ride from the airport.

Craig


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I am from Chicago. I wouldn't know good Texmex if it bit me in the head.

Gonna need a ride, I think it is pretty far from Pittsburg.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

How many people are thinking of going to this seminar ??


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

Is this happening near Pittsburgh?

I have a local seminar that weekend...

Hate to miss the opportunity of being laughed at by Jeff O!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

**** that seminar off and go to this one. 4 days of manstyle training in the middle of no where. Plus, It would be good to see someone from this board there.


----------



## Aris Tsaras (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm thinking about flying in too. :idea:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I think it will be good. I was talking to another forum member who is wanting to go as well. 

Who else is going to go ?? Free seminar, and this is it ??? LOL


----------



## Richard Rutt (May 14, 2009)

Actually there are a lot more coming than I anticipated, so if anyone is planning on just dropping in you will need to make sure you have made prior arrangements for a dog to work, also here are the directions and hotel info:

SEMINAR LOCATION
We are in South Central Pennsylvania about 2 hours west of Wash D.C. and 2 hours east of Pittsburg

OCT 22nd-25th each day starting at 09:00
the Field is at the intersection of Romesberg Road and Kennells Mill Rd (zip code 15545), then continue 1/4 mile on Kennells Mill Rd to the end on the right Side
GPS co-ordinates
N 39°46.601'
W 078°49.417'

Some local hotel options:
In Cumberland/La Vale MD Aprox. 20-25 min from the field;
Comfort Inn 301-729-6400
Holiday Inn 301-724-8800
Best Western Braddock 301-729-3300

In Frostburg, MD 25-30 min away (Nicer Hotel, good price);
Hampton Inn 301-689-1998
Judge and decoys will be staying here

In Grantsville, MD 35-40 min away (Best Price, nice hotel);
Comfort Inn 301-895-5993


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Damn it's good to be a gangster.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Damn it's good to be a gangster.


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eniw_S8JaJM


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Kyle, you gonna come out ? ? ? 

That is a really good movie. I am thinking about cheating and doing FR first with the new dog and then going and doing MR.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Kyle, you gonna come out ? ? ?
> 
> That is a really good movie. I am thinking about cheating and doing FR first with the new dog and then going and doing MR.


 
Too expensive to Fly with the dogs, wish it was closer.

Best sceen from that Movie.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfCYzJAgwrw&feature=related


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Leave the dogs and just fly out dammit. LOL


----------



## Craig Wood (Dec 9, 2008)

Kyle Sprag said:


> Too expensive to Fly with the dogs, wish it was closer.
> 
> Best sceen from that Movie.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfCYzJAgwrw&feature=related



Kyle
Flights round trip for $238 Vegas to Pitt
Ride out with Jeff and I to PennsWoods.
There will be plenty of dogs to pick from when you suit up.
Would you make it for free a red Swingline _stapler?_

Craig


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Craig Wood said:


> Kyle
> Flights round trip for $238 Vegas to Pitt
> Ride out with Jeff and I to PennsWoods.
> There will be plenty of dogs to pick from when you suit up.
> ...


 
"Would you make it for free a red Swingline _stapler?"_ *Huh?? :?:*


It sounds like fun but I am not much for catching dogs anymore unless it's for specific things and lower speed.

My wife lets me get away with a lot of things but considering she is leaving tomorrow for Pitt and I said I wouldn't go this would be over the top.

thanks anyway, sounds like a fun time.


----------



## Craig Wood (Dec 9, 2008)

Kyle Sprag said:


> "Would you make it for free a red Swingline _stapler?"_ *Huh?? :?:*


http://www.yunasville.com/img/102005/milton.jpg

Lower left hand corner


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Craig Wood said:


> http://www.yunasville.com/img/102005/milton.jpg
> 
> Lower left hand corner


 
Ah Yes, should have known that......LOL


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

That was that characters big thing. Good movie.


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm wondering if anyone else wants to save money splitting a room?

(if so, please PM or email me)

I expect to learn a great deal at this seminar, and am glad it's just 5 hours away.


----------



## Billy DiSciullo (Oct 4, 2009)

Craig,

I wish I could make it but it's too close to the trial. There will be decoy from our club that's going.
Are you coming to the PR? I hope to see you there!! 

Billy


----------



## Craig Wood (Dec 9, 2008)

Billy DiSciullo said:


> Craig,
> 
> I wish I could make it but it's too close to the trial. There will be decoy from our club that's going.
> Are you coming to the PR? I hope to see you there!!
> ...


PM sent


----------



## Craig Wood (Dec 9, 2008)

*The Good the Bad and the Ugly.* ”The Good”
 The response to Jimmy Vanhove coming to America for a free French Ring decoy seminar has been tremendous. 

 “The Bad” 
 If you have not contacted PennsWoods and have a reservation you will need to make sure you have made prior arrangements for a dog- handler team to work.

 “The Ugly”
 We wont go there as my wife thinks I am cute and who am I to break the news to her.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

How many are coming ??


----------



## Craig Wood (Dec 9, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> How many are coming ??


Jeff
12 are confirmed.
Please remember though anyone that shows up without corresponding with PennsWoods must have made arrangements for a dog-handler team or they will be spectating the seminar.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Very cool. Should be a good time.


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Craig... spectators will be ok?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Nope, get in the suit bitch. See you there.


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Nope, get in the suit bitch. See you there.


No issue getting in the suit! Would like to get time in learning how to take good leg bites!


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

It'll be nice to meet you, Matt. I'll be there, making Jeff laugh...
=D>
Seriously, tho, really looking forward to this opportunity. And I also need help with leg bites!


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Oh yea... gotta go just yo meet you (Chad) and Jeff. On the police end... were seeing more and more dogs with ring foundations that under stress will go for the legs. I need to get better at staying on my feet and working them instead of falling down! \\/


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Packed up ready to go, checking my list twice....although I probably forgot shit to put on the list. 

Gonna be a good time with my early onset alzheimers, I am probably gonna get crushed by a dog as I will forget what I was out there for. I am bringing the video camera, so the laughs will be on me.

I will also be off the forum for a few days so start posting your gay Sch and PP bullshit in about an hour, I won't be able to make fun of your dullness until monday or tuesday. 

HA HA


----------



## Craig Wood (Dec 9, 2008)

Matthew Grubb said:


> Craig... spectators will be ok?


Matt
Check PM


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Just back from Vancouver from the CRA championships which Jimmy Van Hove and Miseal Mercado just decoyed. We also did a short 1 day seminar with Langley Ringsport with the Judge Luigi Ricci and the Decoys yesterday. 

Jimmy eats like a horse so lock your fridges! He is a straight up whiskey type of guy btw his English isn't the best I was the official Francais translator with my broken French until my buddies from Quebec flew in. I did teach him some English swear words though!  He has a great sense of humour. Jimmy went to the woods to go for a pee before lunch yesterday and hung his jacket up and took out the equipment, that's when we snuck up on him and made my dog nail him so that he peed all over himself while she bit him! LOL! 

During the one day I spent at the seminar yesterday I can say, you all are going to have a blast working with Jimmy. He is quite talented in what he does and is a real great training decoy as well. We worked seasoned dogs as well as a lot of pups yesterday he is really good at drawing out the best out of pups I must say during training. 

We spent a lot of time outside the field prior the trial sight seeing in the Vancouver /Capilano area then we went Sturgeon fishing on the Fraser River as well. The Judge hooked what looked like a 200 pounder! 

We had a lot of fun and so will you guys! Bring your suits Jeff and Matt he can show you all sorts of stuff he was very giving with his experience to everyone. Takes lots of video if you can!


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

Well, my trusty Lumina van decided not to be trusty, so I'm boarding the San Anmondio Express. They are kindly bending their route to pick me up. Really awesome, I'd say! That Lumina sits around and then usually starts right up and has been my ride to decoy seminars from Illinois to West Virginia. Time to pick up another beater at the impound auction... :-({|=


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks for the great seminar!

I learned lots, including that I have a lot more to learn, and I'm in worse shape than I thought! Top notch set up, and really great meeting everyone who attended.

=D>


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Chad Byerly said:


> Thanks for the great seminar!
> 
> I learned lots, including that I have a lot more to learn, and I'm in worse shape than I thought! Top notch set up, and really great meeting everyone who attended.
> 
> =D>


Chad, was Jeff there? Did he get eaten or break down on the road somewhere? Haven't heard from him latelyand the forum just isn't the same without him....


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Yeah no kidding, I'm starting to miss that lovely gentleman.#-o


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> Yeah no kidding, I'm starting to miss that lovely gentleman.#-o


He's in jail


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

My buddy Kevin and I are the ones who took Chad there. It was a really good time, and I got to meet Matt and his lovely dog. I gave him a couple deadly tricep bites. That was a good time. Got to meet Craig Woods, and his driven little pup. Great guy, to bad to find out he has bouviers. HA HA

Jimmy was great, and "I" had to try and translate with my 7 words of French, twice, but he was more than willing to attempt to figure out what I was saying, and he was picking up english scary fast. He will be decoying the Championship next spring.

Buko had a great time bowling for decoys, and unfortunately Esko was teething, so he had to settle with running about biting Buko and wandering the woods. I got to meet Enzo, Rick's 9 month old pup from Laurent. 

I really had a great time and it was good to get away from the idiocy of my stupid job down here for a while.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> My buddy Kevin and I are the ones who took Chad there. It was a really good time, and I got to meet Matt and his lovely dog. I gave him a couple deadly tricep bites. That was a good time. Got to meet Craig Woods, and his driven little pup. Great guy, to bad to find out he has bouviers. HA HA
> 
> Jimmy was great, and "I" had to try and translate with my 7 words of French, twice, but he was more than willing to attempt to figure out what I was saying, and he was picking up english scary fast. He will be decoying the Championship next spring.
> 
> ...


 
Glad to hear your alive and well, not to mention that ou had a good time training!


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

wheres the video to mock, er i mean see


----------



## Craig Wood (Dec 9, 2008)

Chad Byerly said:


> Thanks for the great seminar!
> 
> I learned lots, including that I have a lot more to learn, and I'm in worse shape than I thought! Top notch set up, and really great meeting everyone who attended.
> 
> =D>


Chad

Nothing a little red meat wouldn't fix. LOL
It was nice to have met you, we should hook up as close as we are.
Steel City Ringers meets in Midland PA about 35 miles north of Pittsburgh.
That should be about 3 hours or so from you.

Craig


----------



## Pete Hill (Oct 23, 2009)

Unfortunately I was only able to attend the first day of the seminar. Even though it almost killed me, I had a blast. I realized being a decoy is not just getting in a suit and catching dogs. It’s a skill, an art form that must be practiced and perfected. The opportunity to learn from the best, Jimmy Vanhove, was invaluable. I enjoyed meeting and working beside everyone that was attending the seminar. I would like to thank Rick Rutt, the Pennswoods Ring Club and A.R.F (American Ringsport Federation) for hosting the decoy seminar. Also, would like to thank Jimmy Vanhove for his time and patience in instructing everyone. 

Thanks Again and be safe
Pete


----------

